# I know.. not another "what size" thread



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

But I am really confused, I am currently riding a Madone 4.5 size 61 w/ a 110 stem. I am looking @ a Ridley Damo or Excaliber. When I put me measurements on the CC fitter I get the following:

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 35.75
Trunk: 26.5
Forearm: 14.5
Arm: 27.625
Thigh: 26
Lower Leg: 24.25
Sternal Notch: 61.5
Total Body Height: 73.75


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.8 - 59.3
Seat tube range c-t: 60.6 - 61.1
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 83.0 - 85.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.1 - 57.7
Saddle Setback: 6.6 - 7.0


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 60.0 - 60.5
Seat tube range c-t: 61.8 - 62.3
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
BB-Saddle Position: 82.2 - 84.2
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.9 - 58.5
Saddle Setback: 7.8 - 8.2

Are the measurements on the Trek website off? ie. (C-T = 59.3, EFF Top Tube = 59.8 and HT = 23). With those measurements the Madone 62 matches up to an XL Damo or Excaliber. Everyone assures me that the L in a Ridley is the way to go. 

Confused.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't be overly reliant on the online calculators, they're good for an initial guide. Try and get a test ride, if nothing local maybe the Competitive cyclist demo program, they'll ship you a Ridley, don't know if they demo the Damo or not but many of the Ridleys use the same geo it does.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Agree re. not being overly reliant on the fit calculators*

The most comfortable bike I have has a top tube length that's longer than the longest recommended length on the CC calculator, and that is based on body measurements from a professional fitter. That bike is custom, and no matter how many times it seems that the top tube and front center measurements are too long, I can ride that bike all day with no back problems or discomfort, and that's not true about my other bikes. Of course, that bike is built with a long headtube so there is virtually no drop from the saddle to the bars, but the important thing is the fit, not the PRO look. If you are able to get professionally fit on an existing bike to the point where it fits great, you can replicate key measurements from that bike on other bikes to see what the right size is. Competitive Cyclist did this for me for a frame I was considering. They were able to mock up the bike to the exact measurements from my custom bike to give me the correct frame size.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

This might be a fun read also, just to confuse you further:
http://www.rivbike.com/article/bike_fit/choosing_a_frame_size

;-)

If you can, do test the bike.


----------

